# Marine stores in Niagara/Hamilton area?



## ctrlf (Feb 20, 2010)

Is anyone aware of any stores carrying saltwater livestock in the Niagara/Hamilton area?

I only know of Big Al's. Other than that it seems the closest marine store is probably Oakville Reef Gallery, which is an hour's drive for me.

Are there any I might be missing?


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

down on valley way/queen and morrison there is a small shop that has some saltwater... I don't think he has the greatest supplier, but he will try and get stuff on order for you if you ask. I think it's called Aqua Terra.

mmm pj's petland? I think it's called in st. catharines on Ontario has some saltwater. WAY overpriced though... imo. not very good selection...

and yeah... big al's down on centennial... 

i think that's all

although, I did hear about a little store in Ancaster, but I haven't been there... called once... closed on Mondays. might take a look in a few weeks.

mmm and there's oakville reef gallery, aquatic kingdom and reefraft, all within 15 minutes of each other... and big al's oakville. then there's fragalot (only sells coral) in Guelph... you can call and get them to put your order together and you pick it up or they can deliver it.


----------



## ctrlf (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for this! I did know about Petland, actually, but I think I blocked it out because the one time I was in there they had about two tanks of half-dead marine stock.

Someone has also suggested Ocean Abyss Aquatics in Hamilton. It's a home business rather than a storefront, but was recommended by a few people who I bothered on Reef Central. Mentioning it here in case someone comes along with the same question.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

ctrlf said:


> Thanks for this! I did know about Petland, actually, but I think I blocked it out because the one time I was in there they had about two tanks of half-dead marine stock.
> 
> Someone has also suggested Ocean Abyss Aquatics in Hamilton. It's a home business rather than a storefront, but was recommended by a few people who I bothered on Reef Central. Mentioning it here in case someone comes along with the same question.


huh... so that's why I haven't "seen" it. I drive past there quite often and I'm like... THERE'S NO STORE.... IT'S A HOUSE??!?!?! lol ok... I'll take a look in a few weeks then. 

and yeah... Petland... sw tanks are not impressive... I kind of feel bad for the fish they do have in the "for sale" tanks... only 2 of the 8 tanks they have are decent looking and those are the displays. At least the people there know what they are talking about though.


----------

